# More track day footage(better quality)



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

Did another track day this past weekend. Played with the setting on my GoPro and the lighting looks way better and I didnt spin it this time:laugh: Also used a different mount for one of the sessions and put it on the windshield which ended up being a pretty good view.:beer: Only going to be able to one more track day in October this session Going to take what Ive learned and work on the car set up over the winter. (Tires, wheels, suspension, ect...)

1080 available


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Tdi love (Sep 11, 2013)

:thumbup:x2


----------



## oldskoolaudi (Aug 15, 2009)

*nelsons*

what car do you run? sounds like it has vr6. I run a laguna seca blue 8v rabbit there with red wheels. you can't miss it.


----------

